# Help another Tractor owner TIRE CHAINS



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

:furious: cruisin 
Does anyone have a "GOOD USED SET OF SNOW CHAINS" that will work on a GARDEN TRACTOR with the ( 23 X 10.5 X 12 TURF TIRES)?
He wold like to get a good used set , but if he can't find any then maybe someone might know where he can order some ( other then SEARS he said ) He has a new set of "PEERLESSSNOW BLOWER CHAINS size
18 X 8.50 X 8 if anyone might need them.
SAM SAMSRAM


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sam
Check ebay. He should be able to find a new 2 link set for about $55 at a buy it now auction.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*HELP ANOTHER FRIEND*

Thank you I will pass that on to him. SAM








> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Sam
> Check ebay. He should be able to find a new 2 link set for about $55 at a buy it now auction. *


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Tirechain.com also has some good prices on new ones. I have gotten a lot there and have been very happy.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
I was trying to remember that name and couldn't DUH!:duh:


----------

